#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Allan Pease - Body Language

## RANDY

Here I have upload a  book to read people body language. This is amazing book and I am damn sure you will like the book. This book will tell you how to read other thoughts by their gestures. 

You will read following Topics/Chapter in the book:

Acknowledgements
Introduction
A Framework for Understanding
Territories and Zones
Palm Gestures
Hand and Arm Gestures
Hand-to-Face Gestures
Arm Barriers
Leg Barriers
Other Popular Gestures and Actions
Eye Signals
Courtship Gestures and Signals
Cigars, Cigarettes, Pipes and Glasses
Territorial and Ownership Gestures
Carbon Copies and Mirror Images
Body Lowering and Status
Pointers
Desks, Tables and Seating Arrangements
Power Plays
Putting It All Together
References





  Similar Threads: vehicle body engineering Simulating Realistic Melting Wax in RealFlow with Allan McKay FumeFXTraining - FumeFX for Maya Genesis with Allan McKay Book on Body Language for interviews 10 facts about your Body!

----------

